# Sticky  Social group (photography)



## Maxtor

I have started an amateur photography social group if any one is interested. :thumb:


----------



## Multipla Mick

Count me in then :wave: I'm still a newbie when it comes to megapixies and stuff, but learning all the time and just added to the MM photographic arsenal too, so sounds good :thumb:


----------



## haze20

Me too


----------



## SteveS

whats this?


----------



## Multipla Mick

Been looking around the forum in some very strange and dusty corners for where this group might be found, and it's on user CP, down the left side menu for anyone else like me who doesn't know their way around the whole forum.


----------



## Naddy37

Cool. Count me in.

On the look out at the moment for a DSLR. I wanna start getting into aviation photography.


----------



## Guest

nice one mate

i may be thick but where is it?


----------



## Maxtor

jaffa said:


> nice one mate
> 
> i may be thick but where is it?





Multipla Mick said:


> Been looking around the forum in some very strange and dusty corners for where this group might be found, and it's on user CP, down the left side menu for anyone else like me who doesn't know their way around the whole forum.


Mick has pointed it out. :thumb:


----------



## Maxtor

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/group.php?groupid=3

Maxtor


----------



## Mark J

I'm in but apparently my 'join request' has to be approved


----------



## Maxtor

Mark J said:


> I'm in but apparently my 'join request' has to be approved


Sorry all, It is now sorted.


----------



## wedgie

Great idea matey...

count me in


----------



## mtxfiesta

im up for this


----------



## Multipla Mick

Mark J said:


> I'm in but apparently my 'join request' has to be approved


Aye, smart casuals only, and Maxtor won't let just any old riff raff in


----------



## flanker

Just need to be approved !!


----------



## Maxtor

flanker said:


> Just need to be approved !!


Done. :thumb:


----------



## NickTB

Just applied!


----------



## stupidmonkfish

flanker said:


> Just need to be approved !!


Same here


----------



## parish

Joined :thumb:



neilos said:


> On the look out at the moment for a DSLR. I wanna start getting into aviation photography.


Here's something to aim for Neil.....

http://www.targeta.co.uk/low_level_photography.htm



Mark J said:


> I'm in but apparently my 'join request' has to be approved


Someone is trying to tell you something


----------



## Multipla Mick

parish said:


> Joined :thumb:
> 
> Here's something to aim for Neil.....
> 
> http://www.targeta.co.uk/low_level_photography.htm
> 
> Someone is trying to tell you something


That site is awesome, some fantastic shots, especially the one of the co pilot/pillion passenger looking up at the camera... stunning stuff...


----------



## Maxtor

Anyone else? It's a bit quiet at the mo but it's early days.


----------



## crm

yup I'll join in too please!


----------



## fraz1975

oooh me, currently pontificating on which dslr to get as a first slr so I'll join in and ask loads of inane questions no doubt


----------



## Maxtor

Thanks guys, sorted. :thumb:


----------



## swordjo

i've hit the "join group" button :thumb:


----------



## parish

Maxtor said:


> Anyone else? It's a bit quiet at the mo but it's early days.


Well, it is a Bank Holiday weekend


----------



## Estoril-5

Ive seen the group in User CP, but where is the join button?

on the other hand, i just bought a nikon d40, woohoo!


----------



## Maxtor

Estoril-5 said:


> Ive seen the group in User CP, but where is the join button?
> 
> on the other hand, i just bought a nikon d40, woohoo!


Very nice camera! :thumb:


----------



## AndyD

Ive now applied to join! just bought me 1st DSLR about a month ago now a Nikon D60! still learning lots!


----------



## Bigpikle

please can I play as well


----------



## Estoril-5

*shutter speed question*

on my d40 i have played with A mode setting, i control the apperture and the camera controls the shutter speed - this lets me control the focus i.e. full focus or blurred background etc (i believe - correct me if i am wrong)

However when i use the S mode setting to control the shutter speed, when i take pictures at different shutter speeds (im trying to capture water) sometimes it comes out ok and some it comes out very dark and you cant see anything.

i thought i was controlling shutter speed so why does it come out so dark.

i still cant capture dreamy water and frozen water so to speak.

what am i doing wrong?

p.s. when looking through the view finder, at the bottom left corner where it normally says the number of shots left sometimes it says r03 or r04.

what do these mean?

cheers


----------



## Estoril-5

any nikon users, shed any light?


----------



## freon warrior

I have a D40x, will do a bit of research.


----------



## monzablue16v

Joined up need to wait for the dresscode to be checked 

Meantime www.monzasphotos.co.uk


----------



## RaH

Also signed up, Just waiting for approval. About time i got the camera and bit's out, been collecting dust for a while now.

Rob.


----------



## -ROM-

I just went to have a look and it says i'm not a member, but i am 99% sure i signed up and got approved a little while ago


----------



## [SV]

I just joined 

I hope i can learn something from you.

I normally shoot pictures on auto with my Panasonic DMC-FZ18


----------



## Maxtor

Hi guys, all done.

rmorgan84, I have sent you an invite again, It might have been me messing in there the other day, sorry mate. It's like a minefield trying to work out all the posts and replies at times.


Regards


Maxtor


----------



## PaulGTI

Just got my 1000d...waiting for approval. :thumb:


----------



## Maxtor

PaulGTI said:


> Just got my 1000d...waiting for approval. :thumb:


Done. :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle

not much goes on in there right now 

any way to structure some discussions/learning/ideas etc, esp as it s not really detailing season right now


----------



## Mike V

Estoril-5 said:


> on my d40 i have played with A mode setting, i control the apperture and the camera controls the shutter speed - this lets me control the focus i.e. full focus or blurred background etc (i believe - correct me if i am wrong)
> 
> However when i use the S mode setting to control the shutter speed, when i take pictures at different shutter speeds (im trying to capture water) sometimes it comes out ok and some it comes out very dark and you cant see anything.
> 
> i thought i was controlling shutter speed so why does it come out so dark.
> 
> i still cant capture dreamy water and frozen water so to speak.
> 
> what am i doing wrong?
> 
> p.s. when looking through the view finder, at the bottom left corner where it normally says the number of shots left sometimes it says r03 or r04.
> 
> what do these mean?
> 
> cheers


first of all lets get the easy q out the way... r03 r04 is how many shots are remaining in continuous burst mode. i.e. if you hold the shutter down in continuous burst mode and watch the numbers you should see them go down. r04, ro3, r02 etc...

You sound like your ok with apperture priority mode.

When it comes to shutter prioirty your camera will bring the apperture down to match. i.e. if the scene is not lit a lot you may find that the camera will take the apperture down to f4. And the scene looks fine. Now lets say you keep the shuttter speed the same but your scene is lit less. The camera may want to go all the way down to f2.8. But uh oh! theres a problem. Your lens isnt 'fast' enough. Your lens will only go down to f4. so your picture will be 'one stop' under exposed. becase ...f2 *f2.8 f4* f5.6 f8 f11 f16...this is the difference in light between f4 and f2.8.

What you can do to make up for this is change the iso. (your cameras sensitivity to light) You may have it constantly set at iso 400 for example. whereas if you change it to 800 or 1600 you will get the correct exposure of the scene you are trying to shoot although it may be a bit 'noisier', i.e. grain, especially noticeable in black or where there is a lot of contrast, i.e. where the edge of a dark building meets the sky.

So for shutter priority you may need to change your iso to achieve the correct exposure.

Hope this helps!


----------



## tom_painter85

Hello!

Just hit the join button now I've got my 450D, just need to be aproved now, if that's ok...

Looking forward to getting back into it after a few years out...


Also, do we have a list of flickr accounts too? Anyone joined any groups on there?


Tom


----------



## leeshez

Hi i have just joined this group. .


----------



## foggy

I have just applied to join. Hope being a Newbie doesn't exclude me.

Canon 400D and 300D user, various Canon/Sigma lenses, plus Lumix LX2 and Holga.


----------



## Neiffevials

*Social group photography*

I just started a thread in the social group about places to eat. Please feel free to add your reviews, Eat Yself Fitter

And if you want to subscribe to threads in the social group, you have to click on thread title, then "Discussion Tools" and "Subscribe to this Discussion" in the pull down menu. Otherwise, they wont show up in your User Control Panel subscribed threads.


----------



## jimmy_b_84

i've joined waiting to be approved


----------



## Mav2006

Maxtor said:


> I have started an amateur photography social group if any one is interested. :thumb:


Application submitted :thumb:

Think I've been away too long - quite a few changes on here


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf

Idiot question but..........is this only for digital? I'm a member of the Bronica Brigade you see................!


----------



## ralphy2009

*cOuNt mE iN tOo !*

I'd love to be a part of this group! Cant wait to get started!:thumb:


----------



## Kev_mk3

requested to be added


----------



## Maxtor

Kev_mk3 said:


> requested to be added


Done.


----------



## Goju5

Requested to be added


----------



## TopTrainer

*New Member*

Can I join this please

T.T.


----------



## mand

Just asked to join
Mand


----------



## hallett

request for joining, just going to get my first dslr after christmas 

Daniel


----------



## mrscott

application sent 
:thumb:


----------



## Maxtor

Done.


----------



## Andy.

Knock, knock can I come in?


----------



## mlgt

I would like to join also please.


----------



## Eddy

Me too :thumb:


----------



## ron burgandy

mee too just bought a nikon d3000


----------



## Jai

I've requested to join! Not using anything fancy, just standard digital that I bought recently. But want to put it to better use than just holiday snaps!


----------



## coljshanks

request just sent a few mins ago.


----------



## Stewartfinley

I'm in ....... I freelance for local businesses. I also run beginners and intermediate courses, next one is at theAviation Museum. 

I'd definatly be interested in a photography social.

Current kit includes: Canon 7D, 500D, 17-40 L, 70-200L, 50mm 1.4


----------



## Sirmally2

I'm in :thumb:


----------



## DarronTDi

Im in :thumb: got a Panasonic Lumix G2 

Just learning but my biggest issue is I keep forgetting my camera...doh


----------



## Paintmaster1982

count me in please  ive had a nikon D40 for a while now and still learning. Need inspiration so hoping this will kick start my passion again .


----------



## GrantB5

Requested


----------



## cooter k

Join request sent :wave:


----------



## Johnny_B

request sent .. bought a canon 550D


----------



## Soul boy 68

Thought I post a couple of lovely close up pictures of a Robin Red Brest and a Blue *** feeding in my garden using a Panasonic bridge camera.


----------



## Soul boy 68




----------



## EcosseGP

I fancy this if I can join ...


----------

